# Grass Livery Greater Manchester/Cheshire



## Frisket (2 October 2016)

I'm moving to Bolton pretty soon and I'm looking for somewhere that offers grass livery to keep my two geldings. I'll be working in Bury so obviously that sort of side is a bit more convenient but I'm willing to travel as far down as Warrington if neccesary or north up to Haslingden.

Does anyone know anywhere?


----------



## Frisket (10 October 2016)

Anything?


----------



## LHIS (22 October 2016)

http://www.manchesterhorse.co.uk/directory/livery-yards-greater-manchester


----------



## Nativelover (22 October 2016)

I live in Helmshore, right next to Haslingden. I've had horses here for the past 7 years and was looking for somewhere suitable for 2 years prior to that.
Livery that allows a decent turnout time is something I've really struggled with. Most yards severely restrict turnout, many in the summer too!!
If you work in Bury, try having a drive up castle hill road, there's a few yards up there and I'm sure there's the odd paddock rented out for horses. It would just be a case of asking round.
I've not found anywhere that does grass livery, I've just moved mine up to Higher Spen near burnley to get some!!
Bolton/Warrington may well be a better bet but I'm afraid I don't know those areas. Good Luck!!


----------

